# peat?



## tom sudz93 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey i know this sounds like the stupidest question but is it just normal peat for your garden or aquatic peat of some kind,im just starting my first ever planted tank and just wondering what sort of plants are best for a low light tank. ill be ordering some ferts in very soon just mainly confused  with the peat any tips would be really appreciated


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, just normal peat. You want to make sure you don't get anyhting that's been 'treated' with anything. And you only need a small amount (not sure how much, I don't use it). If yo ugo to the "Substrates" forum and do a search for "peat" you'll find some great info.

To find some good low-light plants, look up toward the top of your screen and you'll see a gold menu bar. The first item on it (at the left) is PlantFinder. You can search by lighting, placement, difficulty, etc... for the most commonly available (and some not so common) plants for aquariums.

-Dave


----------



## tom sudz93 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey thanks dave


----------



## tom sudz93 (Jun 15, 2008)

would this stuff be ok http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Peat...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You don't need pellets, just plain peat and you can make a very thin film of it on the bottom prior to adding your substrate. I guess you could smash up the pellets if you got that. Peat is easy to get at a gardening store.


----------



## tom sudz93 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks alot!!!


----------

